# Ear mites on Lola's vagina? Advice needed



## MarieUkxx

I noticed a while back Lola was licking her vagina more often, had a look and nothing was there, took her to the vet and he said it was nothing.

I thought I was being paranoid as usual lol but today weeks later I had a look as she is itching herself and licking. Just under the vagina in the crease around it it's all black and crusty and sore. The first thing it reminded me of is the ear mites our cat used to get. That build up of black crusty stuff. I had a look online and it can occur on the vagina. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow to have it looked at and get treated but just wondered if anyone else has any experience of this.

I tried to take a pic but she's very sore there and won't let me get a decent shot. It's not in the vagina it's at teh bottom in that crease.


----------



## Brodysmom

Our old poodle used to get that Marie. I know exactly what you are talking about. I think it is a fungal/yeast infection. It's not ear mites, although that black debris does look like it. You could try using a good over the counter anti-yeast cream (athletes foot or jock itch cream) and rub into the area. You might need to cone her to keep her from licking. The licking is making the area moist and irritated so that is contributing to the problem.


----------



## MarieUkxx

ahh thanks, I was wondering if it's safe to use a cream for humans. I will get some and try that first then. I'll give it a clean and get all that gunk off with cotton wool. We do have a collar here from ages back we used to have to put on the cat so I can use that.

Should I get a cream used for women's vaginal yeast problems like for thrush?

Yeah it is moist looking under the crusty bits, it looks a bit raw too like it's been bleeding. She's not happy at all, she's usually very gentle but snapped at me when I had a look.


----------



## MarieUkxx

I cleaned the area. It took some doing because it's so sore Lola was snapping at me which isn't her at all. I tried with just warm water but the crusty black wouldn't come off so had to use some antifungal shampoo on it. 

Now I can see it's the crease around the bottom on one side of her vagina. That crease is red raw. I've popped a cone on her and I've got some vagisil which is a cream for vaginal thrush so hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Tanna

Poor girl, I hope she feels better soon. It probably itches like crazy. can you put some hydrocortizone on it as well, to calm down the itch.


----------



## flippedstars

Hopefully that does the trick! Probably exactly what I would have done. I would say if in 3 days you do not see improvement, get her to the vet. But, it sounds like Tracy is familiar with the problem enough that you may be able to treat it yourself


----------



## MarieUkxx

Tanna said:


> Poor girl, I hope she feels better soon. It probably itches like crazy. can you put some hydrocortizone on it as well, to calm down the itch.


the cream I got is for the itching too



flippedstars said:


> Hopefully that does the trick! Probably exactly what I would have done. I would say if in 3 days you do not see improvement, get her to the vet. But, it sounds like Tracy is familiar with the problem enough that you may be able to treat it yourself


Yeah if it's not looking any better by Monday I'll take her in. I was gonna take her tomorrow but Tracy gave me that advice and has experience with it so I thought I'd give that a go first.


----------



## MarieUkxx

oh no just found out vagisil is nly for the itch and hasn't got any anti fungal treatment in it!!! Off to get some canesten now.


----------



## svdreamer

Ling Ling had this, too. Vet gave me an anti fungal shampoo to use every three weeks. It really helped.


----------



## Brodysmom

Let us know how she does Marie. If the black crusties are really thick, you can soak a cotton ball in baby oil and let it sit on the area. That will soften it up and then the black crusts will come off. And yes, it will look sore and raw. Just keep it clean and smeared with the anti-fungal cream and you should see improvement in a day.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Brodysmom said:


> Let us know how she does Marie. If the black crusties are really thick, you can soak a cotton ball in baby oil and let it sit on the area. That will soften it up and then the black crusts will come off. And yes, it will look sore and raw. Just keep it clean and smeared with the anti-fungal cream and you should see improvement in a day.


I can't thank you enough, it's looking better already!! I had some antifungal shampoo so I used that to wash the area. I used some athlete foot cream and she has a cone on. She really was in pain and struggled like mad. Today when I cleaned it she didn't struggle at all!!! It is looking a lot better but still very raw. I'll keep up the cream and cleaning and hopefully she'll be all healed soon.

You've saved me an expensive trip to the vet


----------



## Brodysmom

So happy she is doing better Marie! Great news.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Brodysmom said:


> So happy she is doing better Marie! Great news.


I woke up this morning and Lola was asleep on my bed next to me minus her cone!!! Looked and it was open on the bed so I popped it back on. 

Tried to put cream on today and get a good look and she's going crazy!!! She is usually so gentle. It's hard to get a decent look because with dad holding her she's fighting and struggling and flapping her legs about. But it looks redder to me, plus her actual vagina now looks a bit red I think. So I'm thinking it's worse or she dug at it in the night.

Sunday tomorrow so vet is closed so taking her in Monday, I've tried to help her myself but it's not working out so just gonna get her seen to properly. The sad thing is it was looking better after day 1 and she wasn't even struggling!!! 

I'll post back here Monday and let you know how we get on at the vets.


----------



## michele

Oh what a shame! Poor baby,sure the vet will sort her out.Keep us updated Marie


----------



## MarieUkxx

michele said:


> Oh what a shame! Poor baby,sure the vet will sort her out.Keep us updated Marie


Yeah I'm really annoyed at the mo because it's changed her personality. She's never once bitten me and she did today when I put the cream on. Plus nobody is any good at holding her still apart from me but then if I hold her nobody will put the cream on for me because they're too scared. I did it holding her myself earlier with one hand and doing the cream with the other and that's how I got bitten. 

I can't get a chance to have a decent look because by the time I part the fur and start to look dad has given up holding her!!!

I'll let you all know Monday what the vet says.


----------



## Brodysmom

She may need something stronger than the over the counter stuff. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

MarieUkxx said:


> Yeah I'm really annoyed at the mo because it's changed her personality. She's never once bitten me and she did today when I put the cream on. Plus nobody is any good at holding her still apart from me but then if I hold her nobody will put the cream on for me because they're too scared. I did it holding her myself earlier with one hand and doing the cream with the other and that's how I got bitten.
> 
> I can't get a chance to have a decent look because by the time I part the fur and start to look dad has given up holding her!!!
> 
> I'll let you all know Monday what the vet says.


when I have to hold them and do something like eye drops I wrap them in a towel to keep control. hope she feels better soon


----------



## mooberry

I do the towel and put peanut butter on the roof of bijoux mouth. It keeps her busy gives her a treat and makes the process much better


----------



## rms3402

I think Roxy has this same issue! I've noticed for a little while that it's black in color around that area... so after reading this post I did check again more thoroughly.. In the crease of that area. This has to be it! But, she doesn't lick the area more than any other dog. So I'm not sure, but I definitely think this is at least similar, especially since Tracy has mentioned the 'black debris'. Does it matter what kind of anti fungal cream? Any specific suggestions?


----------



## svdreamer

I was told with Ling Ling not to remove the black bits as it is very, very painful. The shampoo or lotion softens up the black stuff and it falls off as it gets better.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Hi guys. Well Lola is on the mend. I started using an antifungal shampoo that I had left over from when Cookie had a little fungas on his leg. It's called Malaseb and was prescribed by my vet. I have been cleaning her with hot water and this daily and then when dry I put on an antibacterial cream because she has dug at it so much it was bleeding. Now she's almost all healed.


----------



## MarieUkxx

rms3402 said:


> I think Roxy has this same issue! I've noticed for a little while that it's black in color around that area... so after reading this post I did check again more thoroughly.. In the crease of that area. This has to be it! But, she doesn't lick the area more than any other dog. So I'm not sure, but I definitely think this is at least similar, especially since Tracy has mentioned the 'black debris'. Does it matter what kind of anti fungal cream? Any specific suggestions?


I found the antifungal shampoo worked the best for Lola. Lola wasn't seen to be licking loads, just a little more than normal. For example at night I'd wake up and sh'ed be giving herself a quick little lick. She wasn't really at i all the time. I also noticed her breath stank and a few times smelled of that metallic blood smell. This is because she was licking it.

When I got a good look it was crusty and black. Like dried blood attached to her hairs. 

I found using an fungas shampoo on the area daily then when dry and bit of antibacterial cream did the trick. Most of the black is gone now as it just gradually became loose with the shampoo and cream and it looks to be healed too.


----------



## MarieUkxx

svdreamer said:


> I was told with Ling Ling not to remove the black bits as it is very, very painful. The shampoo or lotion softens up the black stuff and it falls off as it gets better.


agreed. Lola's black bits are coming loose since Ive been using the shampoo and cream and are nearly gone.


----------



## MarieUkxx

rms3402 said:


> I think Roxy has this same issue! I've noticed for a little while that it's black in color around that area... so after reading this post I did check again more thoroughly.. In the crease of that area. This has to be it! But, she doesn't lick the area more than any other dog. So I'm not sure, but I definitely think this is at least similar, especially since Tracy has mentioned the 'black debris'. Does it matter what kind of anti fungal cream? Any specific suggestions?


I do have a pic I snapped of Lola's problem area but it's not very good because of all her hair and she wouldn't let me get a decent shot but I'll post it anyway for you to see. This was when I noticed the problem before treatment.

Also I would try a ladies cream for thrush as it's a similar problem

Sorry this isn't clear but it was the best I could manage. Circled is the black bit. This wasn't skin pigmentation it was actually black crusty debris attached to her fur around the area:











Also I thought Lola was licking over a month ago but didn't notice this there then, so it must have been a small problem which progressed. It was when her breath was smelling bad and like blood I put two and two together and had another good look. 



.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Right guys I just managed to get teo decent pics. This is it today. I think it's actually better than it was but in the pics it still looks terrible!!!! I have zoom on my phone so zoomed in and had a good look and it looks bad still!!!! To the naked eye it looks better than what it was though.

I think some of that black right in there is pigment of her skin too, but there are still black crusties left. It's not as raw as it was either. Opinions please:


----------



## svdreamer

Yeah, that's what Ling Ling had. Just keep up using the shampoo and the cream. I was never given any cream for the area. I was told by the vet to use the shampoo every three weeks only. And it was so much better by the time I had to have her pts. It took a little while, about three months total, to get it almost gone. So just keep applying it as directed and it will go away.


----------



## MarieUkxx

svdreamer said:


> Yeah, that's what Ling Ling had. Just keep up using the shampoo and the cream. I was never given any cream for the area. I was told by the vet to use the shampoo every three weeks only. And it was so much better by the time I had to have her pts. It took a little while, about three months total, to get it almost gone. So just keep applying it as directed and it will go away.


Thanks do you think I should remove her cone yet or wait a bit longer? It's been on since last thursday


----------



## MarieUkxx

Been to the vet with her today. All the black is gone and it's healing but still very sore so she's got some fuciderm cream now. I have to apply it with cotton wool all round and onto the vulva and let it soak in. She still has to wear her cone :-(

He said he didn't know what caused it. Hopefully this will be the end of it.


----------



## svdreamer

Awww Poor baby. Hopefully this will be the end of it. I didn't have to have Ling Ling wear a cone, but of course each dog is differerent. Sending healing thoughts to Lola.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Update.

It's back again!!!! Sunday today so vet is closed but taking her tomorrow. I was only given cream whuch cleared up the outside but nt the actual root of the problem. I'm pretty sure it's vaginitis and she needs antibiotics.


----------



## Brodysmom

Wow Marie, sorry you are still dealing with that!! I hope the antibiotics work.


----------



## LittleLuxie

I would also trim the hairs there very short. All of that hair will lock in the moisture!


----------



## teetee

hows she doing?


----------



## MarieUkxx

Hi guys. Well we caught it early this time but my vet said her vulva folds in on its self so she will be prone to infections down there. So I have been given a massive bottle of some antibacterial shampoo stuff and I have to washe her there once a day for a week to clear it up then do it twice a week as maintenance to stop it happening again. 

He said it's just bacteria getting in there and due to her shape it's multiplying.


----------



## Chi Nation

Brodysmom said:


> Our old poodle used to get that Marie. I know exactly what you are talking about. I think it is a fungal/yeast infection. It's not ear mites, although that black debris does look like it. You could try using a good over the counter anti-yeast cream (athletes foot or jock itch cream) and rub into the area. You might need to cone her to keep her from licking. The licking is making the area moist and irritated so that is contributing to the problem.


We used this method with a great dane we had for this problem and it worked great!


----------



## teetee

hope the shampoo makes it better


----------



## MarieUkxx

Thanks guys. The shampoo is called Hibbi scrub.


----------

